# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  आपके इंटरनेट/फोरम अधिकार

## Munneraja

जैसा कि पिछले कुछ दिनों में देखने में आया है कि 
अनेको सदस्यों को भ्रामक/अभद्र एवं धमकी भरे सन्देश प्राप्त हुए हैं 
मैं आपके अधिकारों का यहाँ खुलासा कर रहा हूँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छा विषय है, आपसे समुचित सही जानकारी मिलेगी --धन्यवाद ।

----------


## jeet6162

मुझे अब तक बारह मेसेज मिल जुके है 
मुझे भी उतसुकता है जानने की

----------


## Munneraja

आपकी आईडी पर धमकी/अभद्र भाषा का इस्तेमाल करके मानसिक प्रताडना देना 
कानूनन संज्ञेय अपराध है 
बिना हिचक इसकी शिकायत अपने पास के थाने में शिकायत की जा सकती है 
जिस पर पुलिस द्वारा उचित कार्यवाही की जाती है

----------


## Munneraja

ये साइबर क्राइम की श्रेणी में आता है 

यदि अपराधी किसी सोफ्टवेयर द्वारा अपनी आईपी एड्रेस को छुपा पर भी धमकी दे रहा है तो 
साइबर क्राइम ब्रांच अपराधी के असली आईपी एड्रेस को ढूंढ निकालती है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपकी आईडी पर धमकी/अभद्र भाषा का इस्तेमाल करके मानसिक प्रताडना देना 
> कानूनन संज्ञेय अपराध है 
> बिना हिचक इसकी शिकायत अपने पास के थाने में शिकायत की जा सकती है 
> जिस पर पुलिस द्वारा उचित कार्यवाही की जाती है


जी हाँ मैंने तो ऐसा करने की ठान रखी है,,इस तरह की मेरी एक पोस्ट को आपने मिटा दिया ?

----------


## Munneraja

यहाँ यह तथ्य गौण हो जाता है कि आप की किस आईडी पर धमकी दी गई है 
अर्थात आईडी आपकी है 
और आप उसे सामान्य तरीके से सञ्चालन के लिए स्वतंत्र हैं 
इस पर आपके लिए किसी और को कोई आपत्ति नहीं हो सकती है

----------


## Munneraja

> जी हाँ मैंने तो ऐसा करने की ठान रखी है,,इस तरह की मेरी एक पोस्ट को आपने मिटा दिया ?


अनुज 
फोरम के पास सभी प्रविष्टियाँ अधिकतर सुरक्षित रखी जाती है 
अतः यदि प्रताडना से मानसिक क्षति हुई है तो आप फोरम प्रबंधन से अपनी/विवादित सदस्य की प्रविष्टि की कॉपी लेने के लिए कह सकते हैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

धमकी देने वाले ये बोलते है की आप कानूनन गलत यानि की नग्न चित्र पेश करते है,,आप पे भी कारवाही होगी ,,,
इस विषय मैं जानकारी दे ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अनुज 
> फोरम के पास सभी प्रविष्टियाँ अधिकतर सुरक्षित रखी जाती है 
> अतः यदि प्रताडना से मानसिक क्षति हुई है तो आप फोरम प्रबंधन से अपनी/विवादित सदस्य की प्रविष्टि की कॉपी लेने के लिए कह सकते हैं


जी जरूरत होगी तो जरूर निवेदन करूंगा ।

----------


## Munneraja

आपकी पहचान, आपके फोन अथवा मोबाइल नम्बर एवं आपके पते को किसी भी इंटरनेट साईट पर डाल कर 
आपकी इज्जत/रुतबे में किसी प्रकार की हानि पहचाना भी साइबर अपराध की श्रेणी में शामिल है

----------


## Munneraja

> धमकी देने वाले ये बोलते है की आप कानूनन गलत यानि की नग्न चित्र पेश करते है,,आप पे भी कारवाही होगी ,,,
> इस विषय मैं जानकारी दे ।


१. चित्र किसी भी रूप से किसी की निजी अथवा पारिवारिक जीवन को क्षति पहुचाते हों 
२. कोई साईट उन पर यह कह कर अपना हक जाहिर करे कि ये उसकी साईट से उठाये गए हैं (कॉपी राईट)

तो प्रविष्टि करता पर कार्यवाही संभव है

----------


## Munneraja

ऊपर लिखे गए तथ्य सक्षम अधिकारी द्वारा बातचीत पर आधारित हैं
अतः हम निश्चिंत होकर स्वस्थ मनोरंजन की तरफ अग्रसर हो सकते हैं

----------


## gulabo

*बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी है मुन्ने जी !*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> १. चित्र किसी भी रूप से किसी की निजी अथवा पारिवारिक जीवन को क्षति पहुचाते हों 
> २. कोई साईट उन पर यह कह कर अपना हक जाहिर करे कि ये उसकी साईट से उठाये गए हैं (कॉपी राईट)
> 
> तो प्रविष्टि करता पर कार्यवाही संभव है


इस बारे मैं मेरे पास जो जानकारी है उसे मैं बाटना चाहता हूँ---*आपसे मार्ग दर्शन चाहिये* 

अगर आप चित्रो को डायरेक्ट कॉपी कर किसी फोरम पे डालते है तो सही रूप मैं चित्र ओरिजनल साईट पर  ही खुलते है,,इस प्रकार चित्रो को दिखाने मैं  कोई आप्ति नहीं है,,ऐसा मुझे पता चला है,,आप्ति तभी है जब आप चित्रो को सेव कर उनमे साईट का नाम हटा के चित्रो को पेश करते है,,साईट के नाम के साथ चित्रो के पर्द्र्श्न पे भी ज्यादा आप्ति नहीं है,क्योंकि साईट का प्रचार हो रहा है ।

----------


## ramsingh111

जी नियामक जी अछि जानकारी दी आप ने क्योकि मुझे भी कुछ massege मिले हे इसी तरह के धमकी भेरा 
जिस कारन अब इस सूत्र को देख केर तसली हुई हे

----------


## amol05

*बहुत ही उत्तम जानकारी ...

इससे बहुत से भ्रामक जानकारियों से सभी सदस्यों को मुक्ति मिलेगी और सभी सदस्य पूर्ववत अपना मनोरंजन कर सकेगे .............*:salut:

----------


## gulabo

> जी नियामक जी अछि जानकारी दी आप ने क्योकि मुझे भी कुछ massege मिले हे इसी तरह के धमकी भेरा 
> जिस कारन अब इस सूत्र को देख केर तसली हुई हे


*वो सबको ही मिले है मुझे भी मिले है !
*

----------


## Munneraja

> इस बारे मैं मेरे पास जो जानकारी है उसे मैं बाटना चाहता हूँ---*आपसे मार्ग दर्शन चाहिये* 
> 
> अगर आप चित्रो को डायरेक्ट कॉपी कर किसी फोरम पे डालते है तो सही रूप मैं चित्र ओरिजनल साईट पर  ही खुलते है,,इस प्रकार चित्रो को दिखाने मैं  कोई आप्ति नहीं है,,ऐसा मुझे पता चला है,,आप्ति तभी है जब आप चित्रो को सेव कर उनमे साईट का नाम हटा के चित्रो को पेश करते है,,साईट के नाम के साथ चित्रो के पर्द्र्श्न पे भी ज्यादा आप्ति नहीं है,क्योंकि साईट का प्रचार हो रहा है ।


कुछ साईट अपने यहाँ के लिंक द्वारा अन्य साईट पर चित्र प्रदर्शन पर एतराज करती हैं 
क्योंकि इस से उनके बैण्ड विड्थ में कमी होती है 
समस्या का अंत यह है कि 
चित्र ऐसी साईट से उठाये जाएँ जो अपने यहाँ के चित्र को कहीं और प्रदर्शित करने पर कोई एतराज ना करती हों.

एवं चित्र उठाते समय सूचित कर दिया जाए कि उनके चित्र कहीं और प्रदर्शित किये जायेंगे तो सोने पर सुहागा हो जाता है. 
सूचित करने पर यदि साईट की तरफ से कोई एतराज प्रस्तुत नहीं किया जाता है तो प्रविष्टि-करता सुरक्षित है

----------


## Munneraja

> जी नियामक जी अछि जानकारी दी आप ने क्योकि मुझे भी कुछ massege मिले हे इसी तरह के धमकी भेरा 
> जिस कारन अब इस सूत्र को देख केर तसली हुई हे





> *वो सबको ही मिले है मुझे भी मिले है !
> *


यदि आप इसे भेजने वाले की क्षुद्र मानसिकता मान कर छोड़ देते हैं तो भूल सकते हैं 
अन्यथा 
आप चाहें तो कानूनन शिकायत करके कार्यवाही कर सकते हैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कुछ साईट अपने यहाँ के लिंक द्वारा अन्य साईट पर चित्र प्रदर्शन पर एतराज करती हैं 
> क्योंकि इस से उनके बैण्ड विड्थ में कमी होती है 
> समस्या का अंत यह है कि 
> चित्र ऐसी साईट से उठाये जाएँ जो अपने यहाँ के चित्र को कहीं और प्रदर्शित करने पर कोई एतराज ना करती हों.
> 
> एवं चित्र उठाते समय सूचित कर दिया जाए कि उनके चित्र कहीं और प्रदर्शित किये जायेंगे तो सोने पर सुहागा हो जाता है. 
> सूचित करने पर यदि साईट की तरफ से कोई एतराज प्रस्तुत नहीं किया जाता है तो प्रविष्टि-करता सुरक्षित है


आप बिलकुल सही है,,पर कोई कानूनी अडचण नहीं क्योंकि ये साईटे तुरंत ही चित्र प्रदर्शन को बंद कर देती है ।

----------


## Munneraja

बहुत सी ऐसी साईट हैं जो अपने यहाँ के कंटेंट को कॉपी राईट के अंतर्गत मानती हैं 
एवं उस साईट पर ऐसी सूचना चस्पा होती है 
इसलिए जहां से चित्र अथवा जानकारी उठायें 
पहले सूचना देख लें

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज कल ऐसे सिग्नेचर रखना आम बात है,दुनिया भर के फोरम मैं सदस्य इसे लगा रहे है ,प्रथम अपराध साबित होने पे इन सिग्नेचर से बहुत बचे भी है, आपकी क्या राय है ?

Note: All the postings of mine in this whole forum is not my own collection. All are downloaded from internet posted by some one else. I am just saving some time of our forum users to avoid searching everywhere. Am not violating any copy rights law or not any illegal action am not supposed to do.

----------


## Munneraja

> आप बिलकुल सही है,,पर कोई कानूनी अडचण नहीं क्योंकि ये साईटे तुरंत ही चित्र प्रदर्शन को बंद कर देती है ।


आप एकदम सही कह रहे हैं अनुज 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Munneraja

> आज कल ऐसे सिग्नेचर रखना आम बात है,दुनिया भर के फोरम मैं सदस्य इसे लगा रहे है ,प्रथम अपराध साबित होने पे इन सिग्नेचर से बहुत बचे भी है, आपकी क्या राय है ?
> 
> Note: All the postings of mine in this whole forum is not my own collection. All are downloaded from internet posted by some one else. I am just saving some time of our forum users to avoid searching everywhere. Am not violating any copy rights law or not any illegal action am not supposed to do.


यह काफी हद तक सही है 
फिर भी मूल सूचना/टेक्स्ट में कुछ परिवर्तन अपने अनुसार करना चाहिए 
ताकि हमारे विचार उसमे शामिल हो सकें.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बहुत सी ऐसी साईट हैं जो अपने यहाँ के कंटेंट को कॉपी राईट के अंतर्गत मानती हैं 
> एवं उस साईट पर ऐसी सूचना चस्पा होती है 
> इसलिए जहां से चित्र अथवा जानकारी उठायें 
> पहले सूचना देख लें


मगर उनकी लिंक किसी फ्री फोरम पे शेयर करना कहीं से अपराध नहीं ,

----------


## Munneraja

> मगर उनकी लिंक किसी फ्री फोरम पे शेयर करना कहीं से अपराध नहीं ,


लिंक को शेयर करना अपराध नहीं है 
लेकिन यदि ओरिजनल कंटेंट को उठा कर किसी और के नाम से कहीं और प्रदर्शित किया गया है तो अपराध की श्रेणी में आ जाता है 
इसलिए कहीं और प्रदर्शन से पहले सम्बंधित साईट की जानकारी में लाकर यह कार्य करना चाहिए
या ऐसी साईट से कंटेंट उठाने चाहियें 
जो अपने कंटेंट को कहीं और प्रदर्शित करने पर एतराज नहीं करती हों

एवं यह सूचना उसी साईट पर चस्पा की हुई होती है 
कि उनके कंटेंट को कहीं और प्रदर्शित नहीं किया जा सकता है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी का सबसे उत्तम सूत्र है । 
सभी सदस्यो से निवेदन है की खुल के यहाँ बड़े भईया से प्रश्न पूछे ,,ताकि भ्रम समाप्त हो सके ।

----------


## faqrudeen

Munne bhai us sadasy k bare mein agar aapko pata ho to plz mujhe msg karein. Kis shehar ka h aur agar phone no ho.plz bhaijan

----------


## Munneraja

किसी भी भ्रामक जानकारी के आधार पर भ्रमित/भयभीत होने से बचें 
कोई भी व्यक्ति अपने व्यक्तिगत हित साधने के लिए अफवाह फैलाने का कार्य कर देते हैं 
या मानसिक अवसाद की अवस्था में प्रलाप करते हैं 
अधिक जानकारी के लिए देखें 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...54#post1800854

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Munne bhai us sadasy k bare mein agar aapko pata ho to plz mujhe msg karein. Kis shehar ka h aur agar phone no ho.plz bhaijan


भाई ये मुमकिन नहीं ,,उसे भूल जाये ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बड़े भाई एक दूसरे फोरम के काफी अच्छे मित्र ने मुझे ये बाते बतायी है ,आपकी क्या राय है ?
चित्र कभी भी ड्रॉप बॉक्स से फोरम पे ना डाले,,क्योंकि कॉपी राईट चित्रो के मामले मैं ये एक सुनियोजित साजिश का भ्रम देगा । ओर ओरिजनल अप्लोडर का भी भ्रम देगा --जो की भारी दिक्कत है ।

----------


## Munneraja

> बड़े भाई एक दूसरे फोरम के काफी अच्छे मित्र ने मुझे ये बाते बतायी है ,आपकी क्या राय है ?
> चित्र कभी भी ड्रॉप बॉक्स से फोरम पे ना डाले,,क्योंकि कॉपी राईट चित्रो के मामले मैं ये एक सुनियोजित साजिश का भ्रम देगा । ओर ओरिजनल अप्लोडर का भी भ्रम देगा --जो की भारी दिक्कत है ।


आप सही कहते हैं 
ड्रॉप बॉक्स द्वारा चित्र प्रदर्शन अक्सर भ्रम पैदा करते हैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आप सही कहते हैं 
> ड्रॉप बॉक्स द्वारा चित्र प्रदर्शन अक्सर भ्रम पैदा करते हैं


इसिलिए मैंने आजतक एक भी चित्र ड्रॉप बॉक्स से नहीं डाले है,ज्यादा अच्छा तरीका फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर है,फोरम अपनी अगर फ्री शेरिंग इमेज होस्टिंग चालू करता है तो ओर भी अच्छा होगा ।

----------


## Sameerchand

> ऊपर लिखे गए तथ्य सक्षम अधिकारी द्वारा बातचीत पर आधारित हैं
> अतः हम निश्चिंत होकर स्वस्थ मनोरंजन की तरफ अग्रसर हो सकते हैं


आपके द्वारा दी गयी सारी जानकारियां बिलकुल सही हैं। अंतरजाल पर, आप किसी भी तरह अगर किसी व्यक्ति को किसी भी तरह की पीड़ा पहुचाते हैं तो यह साइबर क्राइम एक्ट के तहत अपराध माना जाता हैं। जिसके लिए दोषी व्यक्ति को आर्थिक और शारीरिक दंड या दोनों दिया जा सकता हैं।
फोरम किसी के स्वस्थ मनोरंजन के लिए होती हैं। अतः हम सब सम्मानित सदस्यों को यहाँ स्वस्थ मनोरंजन करने आना चाहिए, ना की किसी को किसी तरह की पीड़ा पहुचाने।

----------


## Munneraja

> इसिलिए मैंने आजतक एक भी चित्र ड्रॉप बॉक्स से नहीं डाले है,ज्यादा अच्छा तरीका फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर है,फोरम अपनी अगर फ्री शेरिंग इमेज होस्टिंग चालू करता है तो ओर भी अच्छा होगा ।


एक और बार धन्यवाद अनुज 
आपके सुझाव को मैं प्रबंधन के सामने प्रस्तुत करता हूँ

----------


## Munneraja

> आपके द्वारा दी गयी सारी जानकारियां बिलकुल सही हैं। अंतरजाल पर, आप किसी भी तरह अगर किसी व्यक्ति को किसी भी तरह की पीड़ा पहुचाते हैं तो यह साइबर क्राइम एक्ट के तहत अपराध माना जाता हैं। जिसके लिए दोषी व्यक्ति को आर्थिक और शारीरिक दंड दिया जा सकता हैं।
> फोरम किसी के स्वस्थ मनोरंजन के लिए होती हैं। अतः हम सब सम्मानित सदस्यों को यहाँ स्वस्थ मनोरंजन करने आना चाहिए, ना की किसी को किसी तरह की पीड़ा पहुचाने।


आप ने यहाँ प्रविष्टि करके पिछले दिनों हुई घटना द्वारा उडी धूल को झाड दिया है अनुज 
आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## amol05

> आपके द्वारा दी गयी सारी जानकारियां बिलकुल सही हैं। अंतरजाल पर, आप किसी भी तरह अगर किसी व्यक्ति को किसी भी तरह की पीड़ा पहुचाते हैं तो यह साइबर क्राइम एक्ट के तहत अपराध माना जाता हैं। जिसके लिए दोषी व्यक्ति को आर्थिक और शारीरिक दंड या दोनों दिया जा सकता हैं।
> फोरम किसी के स्वस्थ मनोरंजन के लिए होती हैं। अतः हम सब सम्मानित सदस्यों को यहाँ स्वस्थ मनोरंजन करने आना चाहिए, ना की किसी को किसी तरह की पीड़ा पहुचाने।


*बहुत बदिया कुछ धारोओ  पर भी प्रकाश डाले ..........*

----------


## Sameerchand

> इसिलिए मैंने आजतक एक भी चित्र ड्रॉप बॉक्स से नहीं डाले है,ज्यादा अच्छा तरीका फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर है,फोरम अपनी अगर फ्री शेरिंग इमेज होस्टिंग चालू करता है तो ओर भी अच्छा होगा ।


प्रिय मित्र चंद्र्र्शेखर जी, कॉपीराइट विषय पर जानकारी के लिए आप मेरे इस सूत्र का अध्यन कर सकते हैं। और अधिक जानकारी के लिए बड़े भाई जी के साथ साथ मैं भी आपकी मदद कर सकता हूँ। सूत्र का लिंक मैं निचे दे रहा हूँ।

सूत्र यहाँ क्लीक कर पढ़े।

----------


## Sameerchand

> *बहुत बदिया कुछ धारोओ  पर भी प्रकाश डाले ..........*


बिलकुल अमोल जी, मैं अभी अभी मसूरी से लौटा हूँ। अतः थोड़ी आराम की आवश्यकता हैं। आज शाम या रात को इस विषय पर जानकारियाँ देने का प्रयत्न करूँगा। आशा हैं इस असुविधा के लिए आप सब मुझे माफ़ करेंगे।

----------


## Sameerchand

> आप ने यहाँ प्रविष्टि करके पिछले दिनों हुई घटना द्वारा उडी धूल को झाड दिया है अनुज 
> आपका धन्यवाद


आपका स्वागत हैं बड़े भाई जी। 

अभी अभी मसूरी से लौटा हूँ। बर्फ़बारी के दौर से गुजर कर आ रहा हूँ। :):)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बिलकुल अमोल जी, मैं अभी अभी मसूरी से लौटा हूँ। अतः थोड़ी आराम की आवश्यकता हैं। आज शाम या रात को इस विषय पर जानकारियाँ देने का प्रयत्न करूँगा। आशा हैं इस असुविधा के लिए आप सब मुझे माफ़ करेंगे।


मुझे भी इंतजार रहेगा ,

----------


## jeet6162

*अन्तर्वासना जैसी बडी बडी साईटो पर ऐसी छोटी छोटी घटनाए होती रहती है 
दोस्तो सब कुछ भुल कर …………मस्त रहो ओर मस्ती करो*  :bloom:

----------


## amol05

> बिलकुल अमोल जी, मैं अभी अभी मसूरी से लौटा हूँ। अतः थोड़ी आराम की आवश्यकता हैं। आज शाम या रात को इस विषय पर जानकारियाँ देने का प्रयत्न करूँगा। आशा हैं इस असुविधा के लिए आप सब मुझे माफ़ करेंगे।


*कोइ समस्या नहीं मित्र ....जब आपके पास समय हो आप बता दे बस ....जिससे सभी सदस्यों को लाभ हो और फोरम विरोधियो के मुंह बंद हो सके ...........*

----------


## Munneraja

> प्रिय मित्र चंद्र्र्शेखर जी, कॉपीराइट विषय पर जानकारी के लिए आप मेरे इस सूत्र का अध्यन कर सकते हैं। और अधिक जानकारी के लिए बड़े भाई जी के साथ साथ मैं भी आपकी मदद कर सकता हूँ। सूत्र का लिंक मैं निचे दे रहा हूँ।
> 
> सूत्र यहाँ क्लीक कर पढ़े।


ये सूत्र बहुत सी भ्रामक जानकारियों से मुक्ति देगा 



> बिलकुल अमोल जी, मैं अभी अभी मसूरी से लौटा हूँ। अतः थोड़ी आराम की आवश्यकता हैं। आज शाम या रात को इस विषय पर जानकारियाँ देने का प्रयत्न करूँगा। आशा हैं इस असुविधा के लिए आप सब मुझे माफ़ करेंगे।


आप थकान से मुक्त हो लें ....
इस विषय पर जानकारी दे कर अनेक भ्रम दूर करेंगे 
अतः यह आपके द्वारा फोरम पर दी गई अमूल्य जानकारी होगी

----------


## Munneraja

> आपका स्वागत हैं बड़े भाई जी। 
> 
> अभी अभी मसूरी से लौटा हूँ। बर्फ़बारी के दौर से गुजर कर आ रहा हूँ। :):)


आप जैसे सुदृढ व्यक्ति का बर्फ क्या बिगाड़ सकती है अनुज 
और आप तो बर्फबारी देखने ही गए होंगे

----------


## Sameerchand

> आप जैसे सुदृढ व्यक्ति का बर्फ क्या बिगाड़ सकती है अनुज 
> और आप तो बर्फबारी देखने ही गए होंगे


कुछ कार्यवश गया था। कल सुबह गया था, अभी कुछ देर पहले लौटा हूँ।।

----------


## jalwa

> कुछ कार्यवश गया था। कल सुबह गया था, अभी कुछ देर पहले लौटा हूँ।।


समीर चंद जी , नमस्कार. फोरम के सदस्यों का भ्रम दूर करने के लिए आपका और दादा का आभार व्यक्त करता हूँ. 
मित्र, जिस समय आप मसूरी में बर्फ़बारी का आनंद ले रहे थे उसी समय फोरम के सभी सक्रिय सदस्य किसी अफवाहें फैलाने वाले व्यक्ति द्वारा की जा रही भ्रामक प्राइवेट मैसेजों की बर्फ़बारी झेल रहे थे. उन में से एक मैं भी हूँ. एक दो बर्फ के गोले मुझ पर भी आ कर गिरे थे. (वैसे आपकी वाली बर्फ़बारी ज्यादा अच्छी रही होगी)
आशा है इस सूत्र के द्वारा सदस्यों का भ्रम दूर हो गया होगा और वे पूर्ववत फोरम का आनंद ले सकेंगे. 
धन्यवाद.

----------


## jalwa

> आपकी आईडी पर धमकी/अभद्र भाषा का इस्तेमाल करके मानसिक प्रताडना देना 
> कानूनन संज्ञेय अपराध है 
> बिना हिचक इसकी शिकायत अपने पास के थाने में शिकायत की जा सकती है 
> जिस पर पुलिस द्वारा उचित कार्यवाही की जाती है


उचित समय पर उचित जानकारी देने के लिए आभार. 
इस प्रकार के लोगों से निपटने के लिए पुलिस कार्यवाही ही उचित रहेगी. क्यूंकि लातों के भूत बातों से नहीं मानते.

----------


## Sameerchand

> मुझे भी इंतजार रहेगा ,


जरुर मित्र, कोशिश करूँगा की ज्यादा से ज्यादा जानकारी दे सकू।




> समीर चंद जी , नमस्कार. फोरम के सदस्यों का भ्रम दूर करने के लिए आपका और दादा का आभार व्यक्त करता हूँ. 
> मित्र, जिस समय आप मसूरी में बर्फ़बारी का आनंद ले रहे थे उसी समय फोरम के सभी सक्रिय सदस्य किसी अफवाहें फैलाने वाले व्यक्ति द्वारा की जा रही भ्रामक प्राइवेट मैसेजों की बर्फ़बारी झेल रहे थे. उन में से एक मैं भी हूँ. एक दो बर्फ के गोले मुझ पर भी आ कर गिरे थे. (वैसे आपकी वाली बर्फ़बारी ज्यादा अच्छी रही होगी)
> आशा है इस सूत्र के द्वारा सदस्यों का भ्रम दूर हो गया होगा और वे पूर्ववत फोरम का आनंद ले सकेंगे. 
> धन्यवाद.


नमस्कार जलवा जी ....कुछ लोग की प्रवृति हमेशा अराजकता और अव्यव्स्थता फ़ैलाने की रहती हैं। ऐसे लोगो से घबराने की जरुरत नहीं हैं।

----------


## ingole

अच्छी जानकारी है , इस सूत्र की मदद से काफी सदस्यों के मन की शंकाएं और आशंकायें समाप्त हो गयी होंगी.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Bade bhaiya mujhe bhi kam se kam 15 messeg mile hai aur ye kam sirf ek aadmi ka hai.......jise sab jaante hai ....kya aap us sadasy ka kuch nahi kar sakte...wo hame roj gaaliyan aur dhamkiya de raha hai.........plzuska kuch kijiye........kyan hamara prabandhan itna kamjor hai ki ek aadmi par kabu nahi kar sakta .......sorry mobile se hun


आस्तीन का साँप कहना उचित होगा ।

----------


## Parbat

नियामक महोदय और अन्य सदस्यों का बोहोत बोहोत धन्यवाद........

----------


## draculla

बड़े भैया जानकारी तो बहुत ही अच्छी है...लेकिन क्या कोई सदस्य अन्तर्वासना जैसे साईट पर अपने साथ हुए दुर्व्यवहार के बारे में पुलिस में शिकायत करेगा?

----------


## robin hood

बड़े भैया में तो कही से कुछ भी उठा लाता हू ,कॉपीराइट तो आजकल हर साईट पर लिखा होता हें ,अपनी फोरम पर ही लिखा हें Copyright © 2012 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.:p:p

----------


## manojdjoshi

> बड़े भैया में तो कही से कुछ भी उठा लाता हू ,कॉपीराइट तो आजकल हर साईट पर लिखा होता हें ,अपनी फोरम पर ही लिखा हें Copyright © 2012 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.:p:p


central 14 भाई ये कॉपीराइट तो फोरम के सॉफ्टवेर vBulletin का हे

----------


## robin hood

> central 14 भाई ये कॉपीराइट तो फोरम के सॉफ्टवेर vBulletin का हे


मतबल हर कही से फोटू उठाने में लोचा हो सकता हें ,डरा दिया यार

----------


## robin hood

> Munne bhai us sadasy k bare mein agar aapko pata ho to plz mujhe msg karein. Kis shehar ka h aur agar phone no ho.plz bhaijan


दादा भई उसका नेम रवि हें फ्रॉम इंडोर का हें

----------


## robin hood

इस तरह कि बात होने पर यह कह अपना पल्ला झाडा जा सकता हें क्या *;कि किसी पोस्ट से आपति होने पर प्रशाशक को सूचित करे ;*:cool::cool:

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*मैं तो बस इतना ही कहना चाहूँगा की हमारे फोरम का एक सदस्य बीमार हो गया है !!! 
*
*हम सबको उसके ठीक होने की भगवान् से दुआ करनी चाहिए !!!
*
*उनके इस कुकर्म पर ध्यान न देते हुए अपना स्वस्थ मनोरंजन करना चाहिए !!! :)*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> उचित समय पर उचित जानकारी देने के लिए आभार. 
> इस प्रकार के लोगों से निपटने के लिए पुलिस कार्यवाही ही उचित रहेगी. क्यूंकि लातों के भूत बातों से नहीं मानते.


*आपकी बातों से सहमत हूँ मित्र !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> आस्तीन का साँप कहना उचित होगा ।


*सोलह आने सच चाँद जी !*

----------


## robin hood

> दोस्त इस स्क्रीन शॉट में रेपो वाले स्टार की जगह फारवर्ड लिखकर क्यूँ आ रहा है


ये पम हें,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## robin hood

ये पम हें,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ingole

> ये पम हें,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





> यह पोस्ट नहीं है, व्यक्तिगत सन्देश है, चुकी सदस्य बैन है इस कारन स्क्रीन शोट दिखाया हुआ है !


अच्छा  अब समझ में आया 
पहले तो मैंने समझा था की इस प्रकार के सूत्र बनाए गए हैं .....  हा हा हा 
कुछ सन्देश मुझे भी मिले लेकिन उनमे इस प्रकार की भाषा  का इस्तेमाल नहीं है

----------


## Munneraja

हमारे फोरम की खास बातें 
फोरम के नियम 1(b) के अनुसार किसी भी घरेलु महिला के आपत्तिजनक चित्र लगाना फोरम पर मना है 
फोरम महिलाओं की पर्याप्त इज्जत करता है 
नियम g(ii) 
फोरम पर किसी सदस्य के प्रति असम्मानजनक प्रविष्टि 
नियम (२)
किसी महिला के लिए गलत सार्वजानिक/व्यक्तिगत सन्देश देना मना है

इस से यह सिद्ध होता है कि फोरम किसी महिला सदस्य पर गलत  टिपण्णी/कार्य पर उचित कार्यवाही करता है.

----------


## Munneraja

फोरम किसी प्रकार की सेक्स मंडी नहीं है 
अतः यहाँ सार्वजानिक सेक्स निमंत्रण प्रतिबंधित है 
इस से यह सिद्ध होता है कि यह फोरम जीवित (live) पोर्न के विरुद्ध है 
forum rule no. 2

----------


## faqrudeen

> हमारे फोरम की खास बातें 
> फोरम के नियम 1(b) के अनुसार किसी भी घरेलु महिला के आपत्तिजनक चित्र लगाना फोरम पर मना है 
> फोरम महिलाओं की पर्याप्त इज्जत करता है 
> नियम g(ii) 
> फोरम पर किसी सदस्य के प्रति असम्मानजनक प्रविष्टि 
> नियम (२)
> किसी महिला के लिए गलत सार्वजानिक/व्यक्तिगत सन्देश देना मना है
> 
> इस से यह सिद्ध होता है कि फोरम किसी महिला सदस्य पर गलत  टिपण्णी/कार्य पर उचित कार्यवाही करता है.


Bhai mujhe to lagta h yahan mahilayein waise bhi nahi hogi ek bhi.
Par ye niyam hai aur iska paalan bhi hota h. kisi bhi ladki k naam ki id ki shikayat par karwahi hoti h.

----------


## Munneraja

अभी तक के फोरम के जीवन काल में महिला सदस्यों के द्वारा की गई विभिन्न प्रताडित किये जाने वाले विवादित सदस्यों के व्यक्तिगत संदेश एवं महिला सदस्यों के नाम पर सूत्र बना कर किये गए आक्षेप अथवा चरित्र हनन पर फोरम प्रबंधन द्वारा उचित कार्यवाही की जाती रही है.
अतः यह मानना कि फोरम महिला सदस्यों के प्रति उदासीन है अनुचित है 
अपितु फोरम ने त्वरित कार्यवाही द्वारा साबित किया है कि फोरम मात्र सदस्यों के मनोरंजन के लिए बनाया गया है

----------


## Munneraja

अनुज हमसफर जी 
कृपया 
इस प्रकार के स्क्रीन शोट इस सूत्र में ना लगाएं

----------


## faqrudeen

> अनुज हमसफर जी 
> कृपया 
> इस प्रकार के स्क्रीन शोट इस सूत्र में ना लगाएं


Munne ji hamsafar bhai ko is vishay se related photo lagane k liye ek sutra ki izaazat de dijiye plz.
Hmsafar bhai . Ek sutra banao iske liye. Aur aaj hi usme sara matter daal dena jaane se pehle bhai

----------


## Munneraja

फोरम पर प्रचुर मात्रा में सामान्य विभाग में सूत्र एवं प्रविष्टियाँ होने से यह साबित होता है कि 
फोरम सामान्य गतिविधियों का विरोध नहीं करता है अपितु सामान्य गतिविधियों में भाग लेने वाले सदस्यों की समुचित इज्जत करता है 
सामान्य विभाग की गतिविधिया भी प्रतिदिन के हिसाब से बहुत ज्यादा है.

----------


## Munneraja

> Munne ji hamsafar bhai ko is vishay se related photo lagane k liye ek sutra ki izaazat de dijiye plz.
> Hmsafar bhai . Ek sutra banao iske liye. Aur aaj hi usme sara matter daal dena jaane se pehle bhai


आप सही कहते हैं 
एक अन्य सूत्र बना दें 
इस सूत्र में हम फोरम एवं नेट अधिकारों की बात कर रहे हैं

----------


## shilen

अच्छा सूत्र , अच्छी जानकारी

----------


## Munneraja

> बड़े भैया जानकारी तो बहुत ही अच्छी है...लेकिन क्या कोई सदस्य अन्तर्वासना जैसे साईट पर अपने साथ हुए दुर्व्यवहार के बारे में पुलिस में शिकायत करेगा?


यह बात गौण है
क्योंकि भारत में अभी तक यह प्रतिबंधित नहीं है 
एवं पुलिस में मात्र एफ आई आर दर्ज करवा कर एफ आई आर के नम्बर को केन्द्रीय साइबर अपराध शाखा में भेज कर उचित कार्यवाही करने को कह सकते हैं.

----------


## shilen

> यह बात गौण है
> क्योंकि भारत में अभी तक यह प्रतिबंधित नहीं है 
> एवं पुलिस में मात्र एफ आई आर दर्ज करवा कर एफ आई आर के नम्बर को केन्द्रीय साइबर अपराध शाखा में भेज कर उचित कार्यवाही करने को कह सकते हैं.


क्या यह कार्यवाही की जा सकती है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> यह बात गौण है
> क्योंकि भारत में अभी तक यह प्रतिबंधित नहीं है 
> एवं पुलिस में मात्र एफ आई आर दर्ज करवा कर एफ आई आर के नम्बर को केन्द्रीय साइबर अपराध शाखा में भेज कर उचित कार्यवाही करने को कह सकते हैं.


दादा तो उपरोक्त सन्देश जो मुझे भेजे गए है, क्या उन पर कार्यवाही हो सकती है ?

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> क्या यह कार्यवाही की जा सकती है !


सवाल अच्छा है !

----------


## Munneraja

> क्या यह कार्यवाही की जा सकती है !





> दादा तो उपरोक्त सन्देश जो मुझे भेजे गए है, क्या उन पर कार्यवाही हो सकती है ?


यदि आप एफ आई आर करवा देते हैं 
तो कार्यवाही की जा सकती है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> यदि आप एफ आई आर करवा देते हैं 
> तो कार्यवाही की जा सकती है


ठीक है ......................................

----------


## DIWANA DON

*बहुत ही काम आने वाली जानकारी और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है*

----------


## dhanrajk75

जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद .................

----------


## asaj297

मित्र आप ये बताईये कि ईस फोरम पर 99% फोटो ईंटरनेट से ही लेकर पोस्ट किये जा रहे है. क्या वो सभी अनाधिक्रित हैं. जहां तक मेरा ख्याल है कोपीराईटेड मटेरिअल कोई भी ववसाईट अप्ने पैड मेम्बर्स को ही अनुमति देती है. बाकी जो भी मटेरिअल आम व्यक्ति वगेर मेम्बरशिप के देख सकता है उस पर कोपीराईट का नियम लागू होता है या नही.

----------


## shilen

> *वो सबको ही मिले है मुझे भी मिले है !*


*AAPKO KYA MILA JI*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *AAPKO KYA MILA JI*


जो सबको मिला है ?

----------


## robin hood

> जो सबको मिला है ?


क्या मिला हें ??????

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> क्या मिला हें ??????


*फिलहाल छोडो , गड़े मुर्दे उखाड़ने से कोई फायदा नहीं !*

----------


## ashwanimale

> मित्र आप ये बताईये कि ईस फोरम पर 99% फोटो ईंटरनेट से ही लेकर पोस्ट किये जा रहे है. क्या वो सभी अनाधिक्रित हैं. जहां तक मेरा ख्याल है कोपीराईटेड मटेरिअल कोई भी ववसाईट अप्ने पैड मेम्बर्स को ही अनुमति देती है. बाकी जो भी मटेरिअल आम व्यक्ति वगेर मेम्बरशिप के देख सकता है उस पर कोपीराईट का नियम लागू होता है या नही.


पता नहीं, लेकिन, ये पता है की नीम, हल्दी, मिटटी, पानी, हवा, चित्र, विचार इत्यादि हर सम्भव चीज पर व्यापारी निगाहें जमायें बैठे हैं, लगभग हर चीज पैसे से तौली जा रही है, ये राव साहब ने जब globalization को परमिट किया तब तो नहीं सोचा गया था, हालत बद से बदतर होते जा रहे है :nono:

----------


## ingole

मुझे लगता है की एक दिन ऐसा आएगा , जब हमें बोलने से पहले भी सोचना पड़ेगा , पता नहीं जो वाक्य हम बोलने जा रहे हैं , वो किसी और ने कॉपी राईट करवा रक्खा हो.

----------


## ashwanimale

> मुझे लगता है की एक दिन ऐसा आएगा , जब हमें बोलने से पहले भी सोचना पड़ेगा , पता नहीं जो वाक्य हम बोलने जा रहे हैं , वो किसी और ने कॉपी राईट करवा रक्खा हो.


मित्र, अथातो धुमक्कड जिज्ञासा, किसने लिखी थी नागार्जुन जी ने, अब भौतिकवादी युग में ऐसे लेखक पैदा ही नहीं हो सकते, घोर नुक्सान :nono:

----------


## ingole

> मित्र, अथातो धुमक्कड जिज्ञासा, किसने लिखी थी नागार्जुन जी ने, अब भौतिकवादी युग में ऐसे लेखक पैदा ही नहीं हो सकते, घोर नुक्सान :nono:


आपकी बात मेरे सर के कई फीट ऊपर से निकल गयी है

----------


## ashwanimale

> आपकी बात मेरे सर के कई फीट ऊपर से निकल गयी है


हे भगवन, अब क्या करूँ, अच्छा एक पी एम् भेज रहा हूँ, पूरा पड़ेंगे तो शायद समझ आये बात की क्यों लिखा था मैंने - घोर नुकसान

----------


## ingole

> हे भगवन, अब क्या करूँ


हा हा हा ..... माले जी मैं अभी तक सोच रहा हु की आखिर क्या सम्बन्ध हो सकता है ऊपर के दो वाक्यों में :mepullhair:

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> हे भगवन, अब क्या करूँ, अच्छा एक पी एम् भेज रहा हूँ, पूरा पड़ेंगे तो शायद समझ आये बात की क्यों लिखा था मैंने - घोर नुकसान


पम के छींटे हम पर भी उडाएं

----------


## ashwanimale

पी एम् न भेज कर इसे अपने सूत्र पर पोस्ट क्र रहा हूँ, क्यों की यह १५००० शब्दों का है, और संदेश सिर्फ ५००० शब्द भेजे जा सकते हैं?

----------


## ashwanimale

> पम के छींटे हम पर भी उडाएं


आ जाओ, स्वागत है, यह सूत्र खराब न हो इसलिए अपने सूत्र पर पेस्ट कर रहा हूँ, उचित अनुचित देख आप इस सूत्र पर पोस्ट की गई टिप्पणियाँ डिलीट कर दें, plz.

----------


## ingole

> पी एम् न भेज कर इसे अपने सूत्र पर पोस्ट क्र रहा हूँ, क्यों की यह १५००० शब्दों का है, और संदेश सिर्फ ५००० शब्द भेजे जा सकते हैं?


ये अच्छा आइडिया है माले जी , इससे ज्यादा लोगों को फायदा होगा

----------


## robin hood

> आ जाओ, स्वागत है, यह सूत्र खराब न हो इसलिए अपने सूत्र पर पेस्ट कर रहा हूँ, उचित अनुचित देख आप इस सूत्र पर पोस्ट की गई टिप्पणियाँ डिलीट कर दें, plz.


कोंसे सूत्र पर दाल रहे हो ,लिंक तो दे जाओ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ashwanimale

> कोंसे सूत्र पर दाल रहे हो ,लिंक तो दे जाओ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


यह लो मित्र लिंक ले लो आप

----------


## ashwanimale

> ये ड्रॉप बॉक्स क्या होता है... कृपया इस बारे मैं जानकारी दें ताकि भवष्य में होनी वाली नासमझ भूलों से बचा जा सके.


ड्राप बाक्स गुगल द्वारा उपलब्ध करवायी गई ऐसी सुविधा है जिसमें हम अपने द्वारा डाटा वह चाहे तो फोटा या अन्य कुछ हो अपलोड कर देते हैं उसके बाद जितने लोगों को चाहे वह लिंक दे सकते हैं वे सभी उस डाटा को देख सकते हैं।

----------


## Vrinda

> बड़े भाई एक दूसरे फोरम के काफी अच्छे मित्र ने मुझे ये बाते बतायी है ,आपकी क्या राय है ?
> चित्र कभी भी ड्रॉप बॉक्स से फोरम पे ना डाले,,क्योंकि कॉपी राईट चित्रो के मामले मैं ये एक सुनियोजित साजिश का भ्रम देगा । ओर ओरिजनल अप्लोडर का भी भ्रम देगा --जो की भारी दिक्कत है ।





> आप सही कहते हैं 
> ड्रॉप बॉक्स द्वारा चित्र प्रदर्शन अक्सर भ्रम पैदा करते हैं


ये ड्रॉप बॉक्स क्या होता है... कृपया इस बारे मैं जानकारी दें ताकि भवष्य में होनी वाली नासमझ भूलों से बचा जा सके.

----------


## ashwanimale

> ड्राप बाक्स गुगल द्वारा उपलब्ध करवायी गई ऐसी सुविधा है जिसमें हम अपने द्वारा डाटा वह चाहे तो फोटा या अन्य कुछ हो अपलोड कर देते हैं उसके बाद जितने लोगों को चाहे वह लिंक दे सकते हैं वे सभी उस डाटा को देख सकते हैं।


इससे खतरा सिर्फ प्राइवेसी लीक होने का है और यदि इस तरीके से कापीराइट उल्लंघन किया गया है तो फिर उल्लंघन करने वाले को ट्रेस करना आसान होता है, यही बात पहले की आप द्वारा उल्लेखित पोस्ट में बताई जा रही है।

----------


## Vrinda

> बड़े भाई एक दूसरे फोरम के काफी अच्छे मित्र ने मुझे ये बाते बतायी है ,आपकी क्या राय है ?
> चित्र कभी भी ड्रॉप बॉक्स से फोरम पे ना डाले,,क्योंकि कॉपी राईट चित्रो के मामले मैं ये एक सुनियोजित साजिश का भ्रम देगा । ओर ओरिजनल अप्लोडर का भी भ्रम देगा --जो की भारी दिक्कत है ।





> इससे खतरा सिर्फ प्राइवेसी लीक होने का है और यदि इस तरीके से कापीराइट उल्लंघन किया गया है तो फिर उल्लंघन करने वाले को ट्रेस करना आसान होता है, यही बात पहले की आप द्वारा उल्लेखित पोस्ट में बताई जा रही है।


जी समझाने के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद पर.. जब सभी को इसके द्राबेक्स पता हैं.. तो कोई इसे इस्तेमाल क्यों करेगा.. जहाँ प्रिवसी लीक होने का खतरा हो, तो कोई जान भुजकर वो चीज इस्तेमाल क्यों करेगा.. 

मैं तो बिलकुल न करूँ..

----------


## ashwanimale

यकीन मानिये दुनिया की हर अछि-बुरी चीज का उपयोग हो सकता है, इस्तेमाल करने वाले की सोच पर निर्भर है, मेरे सूत्र पहचान कौन में जमकर इस्तेमाल हो रहा है ड्राप बॉक्स का

----------


## robin hood

आजकल ड्रॉप बॉक्स अधिकतर लोग इस्तेमाल करते हें ,कोई समस्या नही हुई ,

----------


## loolugupta

bhai jara detail me samjhao na

----------


## pkj21

kuch samajh nahi aa raha

----------


## sujeetcs

VARV NICE AND COOL

----------


## desi rani

दूसरों के पोस्ट किये  गए चित्रों को देखने के लिए भी १०० पोस्ट करना जरूरी है क्या ?:central 141:

----------


## 1toka4

jari karnke liye  thank

----------


## 1toka4

thank for detail  some detail add

----------


## ADORABLE

*बढ़िया सूत्र है !*

*प्रबंधन को चाहिए की इस सूत्र को फिर से शुरू करे !*
*तथा सदस्यों के अधिकारों को डिटेल में यहाँ बताये !*

*इससे प्रबंधन और सदस्यों के बीच पारदर्शिता बढ़ेगी !*

----------

